

Codeship launches freemium model to push its Continuous Integration Service - manualwise
http://gigaom.com/2014/07/15/codeship-launches-freemium-model-to-push-its-continuous-integration-service/

======
MrCheese
I'm sort of stuck on their old "Medium" plan with 300 builds/month with no
project restrictions for $25. If I downgrade to the free plan then I'll have
to push less commits, which kind of ruins the point of CI for me. If I need
more the Circle CI $19 plan looks mighty tempting.

It's too bad, because I do love Codeship.

